# autorisations : drôle d'arobase



## padbrest (2 Mars 2008)

Bonjour le forum 
Ma dernière visite au Terminal m'a montré un affichage des autorisations que je ne connais pas : la liste rwx se termine par  un caractère @
-rwxr-xr-x@  1 padbrest  _www   316 23 jul  2006 index.php
Quelqu'un sait ce que ça signifie ?  Une page de tuto qq part ?
Merci


----------



## ntx (2 Mars 2008)

Les "+" et "@" viennent de l'ACL qui vient par dessus les droits UNIX standards. Voir quelques explications ici.


----------



## tatouille (4 Mars 2008)

fsaclctl

http://www.trustedbsd.org/acls.html

tu as un plus qui apparait par example quand il y a une ACL liste disponible pour le fichier, 
ACL est une surcouche de droits voir SEDarwin, SELinux, seatbelt, mandatory acces control


----------

